# Bière sur PowerBook !!! HELP !!!



## JulienG (11 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous ! Voici mon problème : hier soir vers 23h un pote pose juste à côté de mon PowerBook (G4 17'', 1,33 Ghz) un verre de bière et à cause d'une paille posée sur la table mais surtout à cause de l'innattention de mon pote, le verre bascule su côté de l'ordi et un peu de bière (on va dire un fond de verre en quantité) tombe sur le haut parleur gauche et le clavier (partie gauche)... :-(

Immédiatement je l'éteint, le débranche et retire la batterie puis éponge ce qui était en surface avec du sopalin, et je n'y touche plus de la nuit... Depuis je ne l'ai pas rallumé (j'ai peur du résultat) mais j'aimerais avoir vos conseils sachant que :

le portable est encore sous garantie à la Fnac (mais je suppose que ça ne couvre pas ce genre d'incident)...
je n'ai pas d'Apple Care ni une assurance particulière pour cet ordi...
le clavier sent encore bien la bière...
je ne suis pas vraiment "bricoleur informatique"...

L'assurance Responsabilité Civile de mon pote (ou la mienne) peut-elle faire qq chose ??

Connaissez vous des sites qui parlent de ce genre de problème ??

A qui vaut il mieux s'adresser si je veux faire en sorte que rien de cela ne se soit passé (Apple ? un Centre agrée Apple ? un mec qui s'y connait ? )

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

...

 bon demontes le clavier... et nettoies le a l'eau demineraliser.... ca serat toujours cela.... surtout laisse bien sécher

 je te conseille d'aller faire un tour dans le menu recherche... c'est deja arriver a plusieurs avec du  coca, café etc.

 ce qui m'inquietes c'est pour l'ecouteur... Au pire, si c'est juste l'ecouteur qu'est mort, envois en SAV, ne demontes pas ta machines surtout si elle est sous garantie... mais je m'inquietes pour ce qu'il y a en dessous... 


 Hof fait, c'est toujours ton copain ?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2004)

demandes à super MAckie !!!!   lui il aura la solution....


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2004)

Et tout le monde a 1 an d'apple care par défaut, faut quand même le rappeler.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et tout le monde a 1 an d'apple care par défaut, faut quand même le rappeler.


 heu oui, en fait, tu peux prend l'apple care, tant que t'as garantie d'1 ans n'est pas écoulée... dc ca te rajoute 2 ans de garantie ( a partir de la fin de la premiere année...) !

 ché po si j'ai étais tres clair ?!?


----------



## JulienG (11 Septembre 2004)

Oui c'est toujours mon pote mais bon... Je suis un peu en froid quand même là... ;-)

Sinon, si je tente de démonter quelque chose je vais de toutes façons niquer la garantie et en plus, je suis pas vraiment bricoleur... Donc je vais éliminer cette option...

Est-ce ça craint sinon si j'essaye de le rallumer tel quel ?? J'ai appellé le service technique d'Apple, et le mec m'a conseillé de le laisser sécher encore une nuit comme ça puis de "croiser les doigts" pour qu'il redémarre (pas terrible comme conseil)...

Bref en l'état actuel des choses, je crois que je vais contacter un centre de réparations agréé Apple (ou sinon y a pas un As du bricolage parmis vous sur Nancy ?? ;-) )... Et puis je vais essayer de faire marcher l'assurance de mon pote...

Concernant mon disque dur vous pensez que les données sont récupérables (j'ai vu qu'il était situé juste en dessous de là où la bière a coulé) :-/


----------



## JulienG (11 Septembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heu oui, en fait, tu peux prend l'apple care, tant que t'as garantie d'1 ans n'est pas écoulée... dc ca te rajoute 2 ans de garantie ( a partir de la fin de la premiere année...) !
> 
> ché po si j'ai étais tres clair ?!?


 

Oui mais est ce que l'Apple Care couvre ce genre de dégâts ?? Je pense pas que ce soit gratos... Et pis d'abord je contacte qui ?? Apple directement ou ma Fnac ??


----------



## popin (11 Septembre 2004)

JulienG a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est ce que l'Apple Care couvre ce genre de dégâts ?? Je pense pas que ce soit gratos... Et pis d'abord je contacte qui ?? Apple directement ou ma Fnac ??



C'est sûr, applecare ne couvre pas les dégats de bière, ni de café, ni les chutes d'ordi. Ni les pixels morts (encore que ça dépend, tout ça...) 
Pour le clavier, on peut l'ouvrir sans faire sauter la garantie, non? ça  pourrait t'aider pour voir dans quel état c'est dessous, et pour faire disparaître les traces de bière.
Dites, les dinos, vous savez ça vous, non?  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2004)

JulienG a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est ce que l'Apple Care couvre ce genre de dégâts ?? Je pense pas que ce soit gratos... Et pis d'abord je contacte qui ?? Apple directement ou ma Fnac ??



demande déjà si ton pote a une assurance responsabilité civil, comme ça elle prend en charge une partie des dégâts


----------



## IceandFire (11 Septembre 2004)

alors tu vois c'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2004)

De mon coté, suite à un bain de mer de ma clef télécommande de voiture, j'ai fait sécher et ça a remarché sans changement de batterie au bout de... 15 jours !

Patience et longueur de temps...


----------



## Madmac (11 Septembre 2004)

JulienG a dit:
			
		

> L'assurance Responsabilité Civile de mon pote (ou la mienne) peut-elle faire qq chose ??
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide...



si il oublie de dire à son assureur que tu (était   ) es son pote, que vous êtes alliés, parents, amis, sa responsabilité civile fonctionnera avec une franchise qu'il te devra.

Seul les dégats faits non intentionnellement et hors du champs de la famille, des amis et alliés, sont pris en charge par les assurances "responsabilité civile".

pour le reste, l'alcool a dut s'évaporer, il doit rester la mousse... ça colle..

au fait c'était quoi comme bière... de la bonne ou de la kro à 2 balles...


----------



## popin (11 Septembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> De mon coté, suite à un bain de mer de ma clef télécommande de voiture, j'ai fait sécher et ça a remarché sans changement de batterie au bout de... 15 jours !
> 
> Patience et longueur de temps...



C'est drole. Pareil pour l'émetteur de ma souris usb sans-fil-machin, qui après avoir bu un petit verre de vin, passé l'été punie à rester à la maison, à la rentrée a remarché. Comme ça, un petit coup sur le flan, et hop, c'est reparti.


----------



## JulienG (12 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> si il oublie de dire à son assureur que tu (était   ) es son pote, que vous êtes alliés, parents, amis, sa responsabilité civile fonctionnera avec une franchise qu'il te devra.
> 
> Seul les dégats faits non intentionnellement et hors du champs de la famille, des amis et alliés, sont pris en charge par les assurances "responsabilité civile".
> 
> ...



Je sais pas comment ça va se goupiller tout ça mais bon, on va voir... Il faut effectivement que je dise à mon pote de bien relire son contrat d'assurance avant de les contacter lundi...

Sinon vous croyez que c'est conseillé de tenter de le rallumer en l'état ?? J'ai rien nettoyé à l'intérieur depuis que c'est arrivé... (sinon je fais sauter la garantie    )...

La bière au fait c'était de la pauvre METEOR (j'en bois jamais de celle là d'habitude...    )


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2004)

ah oui pas bon  c'est pour ça !!!  si c'était de la chimay bleue ou de la newcastle...


----------



## Madmac (12 Septembre 2004)

Météor... c'est pas une bière mosellane ça...?  

ça doit sentir comme dans certain bistrot... t'as un PwBk qui sent le pilier de comptoir... c'est pas commun...  

bon, on plaisante, mais c'est pas rigolo pour toi.
fais bien attention à ce que tu écris aux assureurs... c'est ça qui fera la différence...

bon courage.


----------



## duracel (12 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Météor... c'est pas une bière mosellane ça...?
> .


 
Non, elle vient de Hochfelden (67 270), dans le Bas-Rhin.


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

si, ça fait saute la garantie car sur les alu le clavier est visé


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> t'as un PwBk qui sent le pilier de comptoir... c'est pas commun...



si si, c'est très commun sur macgé


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

sur les ti oui, sur les alu non


----------



## popin (12 Septembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle vient de Hochfelden (67 270), dans le Bas-Rhin.



Météor? C'est pas la dernière brasserie indépendante en France, ça? Loin de Heineken ou Nestlé?


----------



## House M.D. (13 Septembre 2004)

Pour en revenir à ton problème, rallumes, tu verras bien, normalement ça devrait être évaporé quand même... de toute façon ton disque dur ne devrait pas sentir passer la bière, étant donné qu'il est scellé et que les court-circuits on vraiment une chance infime de le rejoindre s'il y avait un problème dans le PowerBook... Pour le reste tout dépend de ta rapidité quand tu as débranché le secteur et enlevé la batterie, chaque centième de seconde est vital.


----------



## duracel (15 Septembre 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> Météor? C'est pas la dernière brasserie indépendante en France, ça? Loin de Heineken ou Nestlé?



En effet, meteor est encore indépendente,
comme l'est il me semble encore Schutzemberger
et l'était adelshoffen, qui a ferme il y a qq années.


----------

